# Paint Chips on Fenders and Elsewhere



## OutOThsWrld (May 26, 2013)

Let me start off by saying that I'm already aware of the paint chip issue behind the rear doors. My 2013 cruze actually came with 3M tape installed in that area. 

The issue I'm having is paint chipping on the fenders. Mainly the driver's side. I had two small paint chips on each fender about a month after buying it. Luckily the dealer was nice enough to fix them for me at no cost without any hassle either. However, not one month later I have another paint chip in the SAME EXACT location on the rear, driver's side fender. I then decided to a thorough inspection of the car to see if I noticed anymore paint chips. I actually found a very small one on the roof of the car right between the roof and the door frame (talk about awkward). I also found another small paint chip on the rear quarter panel just above where it meets the bumper. 

Is this an isolated issue or has anybody else had these issues? Also, my car is black granite metallic so maybe it's a color issue? For the extra $225 I paid for the color I sure hope not.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

pics?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Maybe BGM is sensitive to everything. My car got chipped above the 3m strip. I was waiting to see if any more happens before going to dealership. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OutOThsWrld (May 26, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> pics?




I'll try to post better pics tomorrow during the daylight, but as you can I see I have a number of small chips. Fortunately they are small, but nevertheless I didn't expect my paint to chip so soon and so easily. I've only had the car for 3 months, so very disappointing to say the least. :disgust:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Keep us in the loop if you decide to go back to your dealership for a look at these new paint chips. Generally, as this would be caused by environmental factors, paint damage from stone impacts would not be covered under warranty. We do want to make sure that you're satisfied, however, and are available to you to do whatever we can. 

Sarah (Assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

I've got paint chipping on my drivers side fender. Sucks.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

It's a car they get chipped up just like any other car. Take a look at the quarter panels, doors, etc on a corvette ot the Aston martin Vantage in 7500 miles. It will make you cry but it is what it is. I lease my Cruzes and and can care less. You should see my hood and the area above the windshield and the A pillars. all chipped up in 7000 miles just like my first one. Paint has been chipping on cars for 110= years and it will never change.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

David1 said:


> It's a car they get chipped up just like any other car. Take a look at the quarter panels, doors, etc on a corvette ot the Aston martin Vantage in 7500 miles. It will make you cry but it is what it is. I lease my Cruzes and and can care less. You should see my hood and the area above the windshield and the A pillars. all chipped up in 7000 miles just like my first one. Paint has been chipping on cars for 110= years and it will never change.


Yes normal on the hood but not at like 3000 miles and every model year behind the door. My Subaru didn't get the same chips and that thing did all kinda of burnouts and gravel roads faster than I should have. My tires are wider than the fenders as well. I actually ended up with rally armor flaps for looks and mud. Black and white cars are horrible to keep clean long and I decided to have both. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

It comes down to aerodynamics. My cruze with about 7500 miles has about 20 hits down to the primer all over.


----------

